# Orig US Royal 26x2.125 ww



## Pedals Past (Aug 6, 2022)

not bad not really cracked used ww 26x2.125 US Royal Chain tread for display maybe to ride made in USA not the new repop













buyer lays $25 bikeflights shipping ff/pp 24 hour payment requirement


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Aug 6, 2022)

*$60*


----------



## altapat (Aug 6, 2022)

$70


----------



## Pedals Past (Aug 6, 2022)

altapat said:


> $70



deal


----------

